# Steak and BJ Day



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

So I listen to this radio station in the mornings on the way to work and they talk about steak and bj day on March 14th and they say that its the mans version of valentines day. My question is has anyone ever heard of this and how many celebrate this day?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes I have heard of it and celebrating it?? Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea, it's been a running joke for a few years.

At my house we have added beer and renamed it. 

We call it,.....Sunday.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's pi day to us nerds


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG...this is the funniest thing. My "smart" phone changes the wallpaper landscape on holidays. On Halloween I had little ghosts and pumpkins, on Christmas it was trees and snowmen. On Valentines it had all these little wrapped candies and floating hearts. Today I wake up and the candies and hearts are back on my phone. I've been wondering all day what it was all about. I figured a mix up at the phone company...LOL. Now I know, someone at T-mobile or else the LG phone programmer is a guy and he has a sense of humor. I love it! I want to make my husband happy so we are celebrating Steak and BJ Day!!


----------



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice to see most people are doing this, Been working on my wife since I woke up this morning to celebrate today, I would like to see this become a national holiday. sadly her response was she would be down with steak and nothing else.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

LadyFrog...it sounds like you are a fellow "carnivore"...yum!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes it's March 14 every year. (one month after Valentines Day)

It was started as a mock protest that Valentine's Day was about Men giving Women presents, not a mutual exchange.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm a lousy steak chef...it's going to either be under done or over done. I wonder if he'd mind if we skip the steak??


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> I'm a lousy steak chef...it's going to either be under done or over done. I wonder if he'd mind if we skip the steak??


Well, when it comes to a BJ, overdone is preferred to underdone.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

No, even a woman will get tired of candy eventually.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I always say hallmark makes up holiday to sell more cards.

somehow i don't think they had anything to do with this one.

I'd like to see what the cards would say. LOL


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Asked the wife if I should stop and pick up steaks to celebrate. She said that we'd at least have a nice dinner. :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> Well, when it comes to a BJ, overdone is preferred to underdone.


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Asked the wife if I should stop and pick up steaks to celebrate. She said that we'd at least have a nice dinner. :-/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


  She's definitley not in the spirit of the moment....


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I dont' have the full joke worked out yet - just the phrase "Big Mac and a Fleshlight" stuck in my head...

Maybe I could take myself out for steak and get lucky with a waitress???


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

My husband doesn't eat meat and the last time I offered him a BJ he turned me down... so he can have lettuce and masturbation day .


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Hhhmmm Beet and a Beat Tuesday...


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

I had to settle for (Apple) Pie and BJ day this morning. She's a keeper. :smthumbup:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Mrs. T said:


> She's definitley not in the spirit of the moment....


'fraid not. Although she's the one who reminded me of the day, her drive's been in the basement since her hysterectomy in November.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Big Mac and Jergen's Day!

(getting closer here...)


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

filet and feelup day


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Mistys dad said:


> Hhhmmm Beet and a Beat Tuesday...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

sir loin day


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I dont' have the full joke worked out yet - just the phrase "Big Mac and a Fleshlight" stuck in my head...
> 
> Maybe I could take myself out for steak and get lucky with a waitress???


Have it your way, Friday...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> This conjures up a highly disturbing mental image. :rofl:
> 
> McDonald's and sex are two things that should be kept separate at all times (pink slime...)


"Pink slime" sounds kinda sexy at THIS point!!!

:rofl:

Beat your Bologna day???


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Wendy's was the one who asked "Wheres the beef"

Which is funny, because she was also hot n' juicy.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

My Balogna has a first name.........


----------



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

Flank and Spank


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> True story...I knew a gal who worked there when that whole campaign was going on...the company made the employees wear pinbacks that said, "Hot and Juicy." The female employees revolted and refused to wear them...you can only imagine the comments that were coming their way by male customers. Whoever came up with that marketing slogan had their head up their arse.


Or maybe they were a sexually frustrated marketing GENIUS!!!


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I guess what I'm wanting to know is, is it March 14th every year? It's a set date?
> 
> 'Cause wouldn't most men be ok with EVERY day being steak and bj day? Makes sense they would go together...both tasty pieces of meat.


Steak, bj and pi day! Every day should be the 14th of march.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> True story...I knew a gal who worked there when that whole campaign was going on...the company made the employees wear pinbacks that said, "Hot and Juicy." The female employees revolted and refused to wear them...you can only imagine the comments that were coming their way by male customers. Whoever came up with that marketing slogan had their head up their arse.


At a Wendy's during the holiday season a few years ago, there was a sign hanging to promote Wendy's gift cards as stocking stuffers. It read: "Nothing says 'happy holidays' like something hot 'n juicy!"

'nuff said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

*Dean* said:


> Maybe it's just me but I like to celebrate by eating at the Y and having some wine!


Dean is going to wine and "dine" his lady....


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Kricket said:


> Flank and Spank


 Now we're talking some serious sh*t here :smthumbup:


----------



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for this post. Between this one and the one about the weird stain, I have been laughing my butt off this afternoon.

By the way, all I have are pork chops in the fridge. So I guess it will be pork and bj day at our house.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

We don't need a special day for BJ's. 

My husband gets those just because I love him. I relish feeling my husband in my mouth.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine will have to wait. Don't want to give her the flu.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> How could one's mind NOT go there? :rofl:


Seriously. Took a picture of it with my phone. That was two phones ago, but it should still be on my computer somewhere. I'll have to check when I get home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Here we go. Looks like my pic, but don't know how it got on that site.

Happy holidays!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Meat popscicle day :thumbup:- much more efficient - no cooking needed.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

joe kidd said:


> Mine will have to wait. Don't want to give her the flu.


She can't get the flu kissing your man part's the viruses don't travel down that far do they?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> She can't get the flu kissing your man part's the viruses don't travel down that far do they?


I'm sure all fluids are suspect right now. :rofl: Bad flu.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

"Kiss it and make it better" month.

Why not, everything else gets a month.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: Just regarding the original post.... 

It's always "dinner" and BJ day in this house! I can't say steak because we are cutting back on red meat.  

Even now, after 24 hours post surgery, I'm trying to figure out how I can get sexual with hubs..even though no intercourse. Can't really move yet, so we'll wait. lollll I'll have to tell him today is steak and BJ day, but we'll have to postpone it until I can move without pain


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

If its preventing him from getting a steak or a BJ - I would consider that serious!!!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

That_girl your are a card. 

BTW - Who get the bj job and who get the steak. :scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> If its preventing him from getting a steak or a BJ - I would consider that serious!!!


Why? It's always 'steak and bj' night in this house LOL He can hang on for a few days while I get better  Although my hands work well....worked well today too


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Here we go. Looks like my pic, but don't know how it got on that site.
> 
> Happy holidays!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wendy looks deep in the K-hole.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> :lol:
> 
> Maybe that could be the new advertising gig for the American Beef Council...they could show a hot, tight-bodied cowboy leaning against a cow and the announcer could say in a low, growl-ly voice, "Nothing comes between a man and his meat. Beef. It's what's for dinner!"
> 
> Course leaning against a cow and saying that could also imply a new element entirely, but we won't go there...:rofl:


Why wouldn't we go there?!?!?


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Any day is a great day for steak!!


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

H got the BJ but not the steak....

He is not upset at all about the steak LOL.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Confused_and_bitter said:


> H got the BJ but not the steak....
> 
> He is not upset at all about the steak LOL.


If I had to choose between the two, I'm pretty sure I'd choose BJ and be a vagatarian...ba dum ching. :rofl:

Please excuse the crude joke. The person responsible has been sacked.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

this holiday caught me off guard. Next year I will be prepared.

One thing that doesn't work is to say, 'hey, did you know today is steak and BJ day? No really, I'm NOT making this up. It's on the Internet!'

We had an awesome, sexy weekend, but lately any mention of a BJ at home gets me lots of eyerolling, reminding me of various shortcomings and telling me to grow up. Ugh. I really don't understand this.

We are seeing a MC today.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

I wonder how many had this experience? Watch the video!

Steak and BJ Day


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Leftovers and Left hand day....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs had pizza and my left hand day :rofl:


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh stop rubbing it in!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think women should have a "Back rub and chocolate shake day" :lol: :woohoo:


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I am down with that but that would require physical contact... ;-P


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Your situation sucks!


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

glad some of you had fun, my night turned out to be a freaking disaster


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Your situation sucks!


No - I thought it Didn't Suck.

Sucking is a good thing - remember?


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup, didn't go so well in my house either. She thought it was funny, but silly. I was disapointed in her reaction, which somehow just pissed her right off.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't see the big deal women make about bjs. I can see not wanting to do it to a stranger or someone you just met. that's gross as you don't know hygiene or STDs. but your husband? Do women feel that below their husbands that they think it's demeaning? I feel very equal with my husband and do not feel demeaned when giving him a bj. I know it pleases him and I love to please him. I honestly don't see the big deal in being that personal and intimate with your mate. The fact that he trusts me to have his penis in my mouth is a huge turn on. He's so vulnerable in that situation and yet he trusts me enough to be that way.

It's just beautiful, imo, and I don't understand women who won't do it or act like it's a chore.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

can you explain this to my wife, please?

I tried to explain to her, if there was something REALLY EASY I could do for 7-10 minutes that would make you REALLY happy, I would jump all over it; I'd want to do it all the time. 

She responded that I fail to do things all thing time and it makes her feel like she has another child; things like washing out the baby bottles, leaving a door open or a light on, general around-the-house things. 

Between working, paying bills, coming straight home most nights, bringing home flowers, getting isaac to daycare every morning .. I'm bound to forget a detail here and there. 

If I point out to her that for every mistake I make there are several dozen things I do right; she'll say, what do you want a gold sticker? No, I want a freakin' blowjob every now and then!

I don't think these issues are the things that keep her from showing more affection; so far I haven't figured it out. I think the bottom line is that she doesn't get the same pleasure from it than I do. She can still enjoy herself and have orgasms, but she doesn't crave it. When I go down on her, it is almost always my idea.. she enjoys it but it's not the same for her as it is for me.

All I know is that there are good days and bad days, and I'm starting to think it has more to do with her general mood than what I did right or wrong that day.

We are seeing a counselor today.. I was the one who set up the appointment; it is partly about my ADD/scatterbrainedness, some of her anger management issues, but I'm hoping the sex thing will get addressed too.

We are not hopeless. We have had GREAT sex, as recently as last weekend. But there are these recurring issues we can't seem to get past.

Sorry to derail the steak and BJ thread.. I hope at least some of you have had better luck!


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

that_girl said:


> I don't see the big deal women make about bjs. I can see not wanting to do it to a stranger or someone you just met. that's gross as you don't know hygiene or STDs. but your husband? Do women feel that below their husbands that they think it's demeaning? I feel very equal with my husband and do not feel demeaned when giving him a bj. I know it pleases him and I love to please him. I honestly don't see the big deal in being that personal and intimate with your mate. The fact that he trusts me to have his penis in my mouth is a huge turn on. He's so vulnerable in that situation and yet he trusts me enough to be that way.
> 
> It's just beautiful, imo, and I don't understand women who won't do it or act like it's a chore.


That's the thing, she DOES do it. Not as often as I would like but she doesn't seem to have a huge problem with it. That's why her reaction was suprising to me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I don't equate sex or my sexual response to what he does or doesn't do around the house. People are people and we make mistakes. I don't expect him to be perfect for a bj  LOL!!


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Greatest day ever


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

j


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh... and whomever thought of doing it on pi day??? 

j


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLLL This is so funny to me.

Everyday should be BJ day. And sex day. And Valentine's day. And Christmas! ooooh I love Christmas.


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

that_girl said:


> LOLLL This is so funny to me.
> 
> Everyday should be BJ day. And sex day. And Valentine's day. And Christmas! ooooh I love Christmas.


I am so gainin the utmost respect for that_girl! :smthumbup:


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> 7-10 mins?? you're dreaming nader.
> 
> Our steak &BJ day (minus the steak due to financial difficulties)..
> ended up like well over half hour.... I even threw up once (i've never done that before.) That was sooo embarrassing.
> ...


Yeah, 7-10 is a bare minimum.. it could go longer. My point was that it shouldn't be so much work.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I honestly just don't get it. I don't. I don't know why husbands and wives let sex become something of a chore or something to hate. I know people have issues but....sex shouldn't be an issue. It just causes so many other problems. Do people marry people they aren't completely sexually attracted to? I can't keep my hands off Hubs and he can't keep his off me. I mean, I'm in bed recovering from surgery and we're trying to figure out how to be sexual without me moving :rofl: hahaha no intercourse for 2 weeks, but other things are good! 

There's still a crap load of lust in our 4 year relationship. Maybe there won't be in 20 years? I hope there will be. Even during our separation, we were still having sex almost daily. I don't understand why people would get married and then turn away their spouses for sex. I can't imagine that frustration. It should be grounds for instant divorce. Did you get married to be celibate? I know I didn't.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

:roflo you give workshops?

ETA:
that girl I'm starting to think maybe you and your husband are just really really really ridiculously good looking. :rofl:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

It wasn't "Steak and BJ" day for us. I had a f*#&ing dental appt yesterday afternoon!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my husband doesn't work away and we're still at it every night.

I hope it lasts!  And no, we're not gorgeous people. Just attracted to each other. I swear, the first time I saw him, I wanted him. Rawr. And even he said he was instantly attracted. 

Oh, our sex is 30 minutes or so. lol Sometimes longer, sometimes quicker...but 30 minutes is good. After that, it just hurts. Besides, with work and kids and all of that, 30 minutes is perfect just before bed


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

reposted from another forum:



> If the old songs are true, if you keep it in your heart, the magic of Steak and a BJ day can last the whole year through.


Here's hopin'!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Our marriage counsellor said that the weddng vows should be I promise to have regular sex with my husband/wife. She said that once the sex goes away then problems will begin.

She said that people will withhold sex from their partner but then expect fidelity from them..which seems illogical but yet it happens alot.

I just posted that I would give anything to have my H right now come on to me...he used to grab my butt, breasts, etc. Funny how once as soemthing stops how badly you miss it where as before it seemed annoying at times. I had to admit but I was once one of those spouses that would avoid sex after all of this crap I will never be like that again.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I honestly just don't get it. I don't. I don't know why husbands and wives let sex become something of a chore or something to hate. I know people have issues but....sex shouldn't be an issue. It just causes so many other problems. Do people marry people they aren't completely sexually attracted to? I can't keep my hands off Hubs and he can't keep his off me.
> 
> There's still a crap load of lust in our 4 year relationship. Maybe there won't be in 20 years? I hope there will be. Even during our separation, we were still having sex almost daily. I don't understand why people would get married and then turn away their spouses for sex. I can't imagine that frustration. It should be grounds for instant divorce. Did you get married to be celibate? I know I didn't.


I agree!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Chelle D said:


> 7-10 mins?? you're dreaming nader.
> 
> Our steak &BJ day (minus the steak due to financial difficulties)..
> ended up like well over half hour.... I even threw up once (i've never done that before.) That was sooo embarrassing.
> ...


Ummm...genuinely concerned about the throwing up comment. You may be trying too hard.

I think I read that_girl is going to giving workshops soon.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

She needs to have just the right name for her workshop though, or our wives won't go. Maybe call it 'Zumba Class.'


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I just want to know when coffee cake and anal day is!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHAHAHAA Coffee cake and anal day is July 8th. 

I just made that up, but go with it. lol.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

that_girl said:


> HAHAHAHAA Coffee cake and anal day is July 8th.
> 
> I just made that up, but go with it. lol.


I'm marking that on the calander.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Hey, isn't that the day after Taco Bell and cross country road trip day?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

This would all be much funnier if it wasn't so darn depressing...


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Ha ha . Bjumba lessons. i like that.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Chelle D said:


> Yes, I truly think I was trying too hard. But, he explains the great pleasure of the deep throat stuff... So I try. I usually stop doing it after I've gagged a few times... but never had actual spit up before. (I know... ewwwwe gross.)


Sounds like an interesting topic for another thread.

I would think if a guy wants MORE BJs - he shouldn't be asking his partner to make herself uncomfortable.

Deepthroating is almost more of a novelty thing. It looks cool - and its nice to know your spouse is giving you her "best effort" - but I'm not sure it does much for the way things really feel. The most sensitive area of the penis is right on top and very easy to reach.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

I deep throat my H, it's part of giving a BJ that I like best. He says the feeling of actually being in the throat and feeling it contract is incredible. I have been the only one to be able to deep throat him but I have had to work on it throughout the years. I find it satisfying to be able to pleasure my H like that.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

nader said:


> Hey, isn't that the day after Taco Bell and cross country road trip day?


Taco Bell + Anal = Run for the ....???


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Run for the butthole. :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Was thinking run away from the butthole!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

I don't deep throat though. My gag reflex is bad and barfing on your partner is soooo unsexy!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Only a day....
Well
I elect for a week long celebration...
1. Steak & BJ
2. Burgers & BJ
3. Spaghetti & BJ
4. Wings & BJ
5. Pizza & BJ
6. Meatloaf & BJ
7. Lasagna & BJ

And then celebrate June 9th...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Heh....


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

nader said:


> can you explain this to my wife, please?
> 
> I tried to explain to her, if there was something REALLY EASY I could do for 7-10 minutes that would make you REALLY happy, I would jump all over it; I'd want to do it all the time.
> 
> ...


You may want to bring up in therapy the fact that you feel that you need to perfect to get loved. That is a recipe for misery in a relationship I think. 

She can pick out some things that are important and let the rest go. 

Also, you may want to curb the tendency to assume that you are at fault. You may derail the MC. 

If you just talk about what you think is wrong with you. Talk about what is going on with you both. If the therapist is unbalanced get another ones. 

I decided there are a few major things that I let affect me and the rest I let go. It is a conscious decision to be happy. 

Many people have a lot less than I. If, God forbid, I lose my family, I will wish I had them around to annoy me.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> You may want to bring up in therapy the fact that you feel that you need to perfect to get loved. That is a recipe for misery in a relationship I think.
> 
> She can pick out some things that are important and let the rest go.
> 
> ...


Yes; I've made a conscious decision to make sure that this is _marriage_ counseling, not _fix everything that's wrong with Nate_ counseling. If I don't hold my ground I'm afraid that's what it will be. We did our initial consultation and we have our one-on-ones next. She seemed to know what she was doing, but I felt like I was on the hotseat for so much of the time. Hopefully I'll be able to clear some things up in the 1-on-1.

Sorry to derail steak and bjs with my drama; thanks Catherine for your advice


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Its the playboy morning show with kevin and andrea!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok - just to clarify!!! I am in NO WAY against deep throating!

Just saying that it's easy to get to my most sensitive areas without going very deep at all.

My ex could take me fairly deep - but I don't think we ever explored the type of things the some of you are talking about. For me - her taking me deep was more of a great visual than anything else.

Now - of she quickly flipped the tip of my penis with her tongue - the only thing I would see was the back of my eyelids as my eyes rolled back into my head!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

rock said:


> Nice, I have a question for you, but just in a light hearted way (not trying to argue).
> 
> When you have sex, do you just put the tip in? Just flip your member around the hole and feel it tickle your gland?
> 
> ...


Like I said - the last thing I want to do is discourage ANYONE from getting OR receiving BJs!

And of course - during sex I don't do those things.

But that's part of what makes BJs so great - the variety of things that a girl can do with her mouth and tongue that can't be done through vaginal intercourse.

If the next girl I meet is not able to take me deep I'm just saying that there would still be a lot of other ways to play that I would completely enjoy.

OR - if some woman is making herself miserable because her gag reflex won't allow her to do what her hubby's favorite porn star is doing - just try switching it up a bit.

But please ladies - on behalf of men everywhere - please don't ever, ever stop!!!


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

my wife just texted me to wish me a happy SABJD. Best of luck to all of you on this hallowed occasion!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I am thinking I better get the grill going tonight when I get home. This is my favorite holiday!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my younger son overheard me say it is steak and bj day 

he asked if I was going out tonight to play blackjack


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I have never heard of this...but it sounds like a DAMN good idea as I look at my watch and see today is the 14!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

since S&BJD and Pi day fall on the same date, you can kill two birds with one stone if you 69


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I just sent my wife a text to get a steak tonight. Its my favorite holiday. she immediatly said steak and BJ day? then she asked gas or charcoal. I love my wife!


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I have never heard of this...but it sounds like a DAMN good idea as I look at my watch and see today is the 14!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm there with you ... just texted the big guy and told him it was his holiday today!!! He texted back "That's my girl! So glad your up on you holidays!" Thanks TAM friends....going to have fun playing with big guy tonight!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm...can't get the steak, but the BJ is very doable... I think he'd be happy with the BJ, even without the steak. 

As for Pi Day...sigh... let's see how his back feels after therapy today. Tat'll determine if Pi Day is "belated" or not.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Haaaa ................... I'm going to get a steak for dinner tonight and show this thread to her !! She's not too big on steaks but the BJ i think she'll enjoy haaaa !!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Flying solo at the moment but I'll be sure to grill up a nice steak for myself


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Flying solo at the moment but I'll be sure to grill up a nice steak for myself


and suck on a banana


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> and suck on a banana


OMG :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty sure ill be going without. She wants sex tonight. That's great and all, but it means no bj.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

For once, a zombie thread that deserves to be resurrected!


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

So funny that hubby texted me wanting to go out for steak this morning and then I reminded him what day today is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh too much fun! Working in an organization with 7 women in there 40's, all who hsve hit there sexual peak....got a real buzz going when I told them what holiday today is. Spreading the love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Pretty sure ill be going without. She wants sex tonight. That's great and all, but it means no bj.


Can't start with one?


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> Can't start with one?


or finish with one?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Can't start with one?


Sure. But it's not the same.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

mildlyperplexed said:


> or finish with one?


I wish. But no, not after I've been inside her.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Follow up question, is your refractory period too long for round 2?


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I wish. But no, not after I've been inside her.


I was gonna say "that sucks, WOM," but it doesn't, does it? It is too bad.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Follow up question, is your refractory period too long for round 2?


Usually.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just texted my wife:

Me: Just remembered it's March 14th. Want steak instead of fish tonight?

Her: But what about my pie?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well my hubby is getting a bj tonight whether he wants one or not. Got the steaks thawing as we speak.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope is getting rapey


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Rapey
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rapey is a commune in the Vosges department in Lorraine in northeastern France.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Pretty sure ill be going without. She wants sex tonight. That's great and all, but it means no bj.


You do realize that one can be foreplay, right? :scratchhead:


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Definitely participating in this tonight! Here is what my card to H will say: 

On this special day, 
Its a steak for you. 
And if your lucky, 
I'll even swallow too! 

What do you think?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Roses are red
violets are blue
it's Steak and BJ day
mmlphfmmphlmschlorrp


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You do realize that one can be foreplay, right? :scratchhead:


Ya, I do. I get it as foreplay all the time. But it's not the same. Not even close to the same as a full one. Sometimes I just find myself disappointed that it stops and we move on to PIV.

I texted her today: 3/14 is steak and bj day. I highly doubt I'll get a bj, but I'm going to Belmont for a steak for dinner. 

She texted back: Are you asking if I want to go to dinner?

sigh


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Definitely participating in this tonight! Here is what my card to H will say:
> 
> On this special day,
> Its a steak for you.
> ...


I like it. But I think the last line flows better without the word "even".


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> She texted back: Are you asking if I want to go to dinner?
> 
> sigh


text back, "you're half right"


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

There's a website you could send her the link to

Steak and BJ Day


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtcSYPjJbgg


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

At my house, it's called Triple-H: Hamburger Helper and Handjob day.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> Would she be open to making it oral sex day? You give her then she gives you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would be ecstatic about that. But no, she doesn't like oral on her.



Almostrecovered said:


> text back, "you're half right"


Thought about it, but things are generally good so I'm not going to push it. She'll think I'm starting to get whiny about it. Anyway, she is working during dinnertime so I'm going to buy myself a nice Filet Mignon and a glass of Pinot by myself. She can eat a sandwich at work. No bj=no steak.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Thought about it, but things are generally good so I'm not going to push it. She'll think I'm starting to get whiny about it. Anyway, she is working during dinnertime so I'm going to buy myself a nice Filet Mignon and a glass of Pinot by myself. She can eat a sandwich at work. No bj=no steak.


see I viewed it as being flirty, guess I have a different dynamic with my wife


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

bottom line is you usually don't get what don't ask for


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> text back, "you're half right"


I'll text her! I'll ask her how she's celebrating Steak & BJ Day.... well, I WOULD text her....


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Maricha, I know you've got my back!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmmmm the question is steak first or second?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Happyquest said:


> Hmmmm the question is steak first or second?


does steak make you gassy? no---->after
yes------> before


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The word "and" in the title implies that it would be simultaneous. So tell her she needs to get under the table.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The word "and" in the title implies that it would be simultaneous. So tell her she needs to get under the table.


Oooo, good idea! I've been wondering how to approach this tonight.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Oooo, good idea! I've been wondering how to approach this tonight.


This is the very definition of luxury. Eating a steak with a beautiful woman under the table taking care of you. Wow.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

dont forget the webcam


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

AR, your ADHD is rearing it's head gain.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what were we talking about?

look a squirrel!!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mmm, squirrel steak


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I like it. But I think the last line flows better without the word "even".


You are ABSOLUTELY right about that. I will definitely lose the "even"


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> I can understand that it would be frustrating giving a bj with nothing for her.


If this was the case on a regular basis, sure, but if your sex life is generally fulfilling for both, why not spoil him that one day a year?

My hubby says he feels selfish getting BJ's but he's weird.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> My hubby says he feels selfish getting BJ's but he's weird.


offer to let him pay you in loose change around the house and he'll feel fine


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> offer to let him pay you in loose change around the house and he'll feel fine


That actually made me laugh :lol: :smthumbup:

I'd have to be standing around outside, though, which I am NOT doing today.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

During a wife's monthly don't they give bjs? I thought that was normal but I also thought giving a bj before sex is always a must, it's foreplay. Not till he gets off but well you know what I mean..how can someone have sex with no foreplay? Weird..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh and laughed pretty good at "eat steak and have her get under the table" lol I bet every man would love that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What I'd like to know is if he can actually EAT while that's goin on down there.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> What I'd like to know is if he can actually EAT while that's goin on down there.


My thought, too, Hope. If he can still eat, we are doing something wrong!


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I just hope today goes better than last year, last year we were trying to kill each other, lol. Hence, no blowjob or steak.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Lordhavok said:


> I just hope today goes better than last year, last year we were trying to kill each other, lol. Hence, no blowjob or steak.


Good luck, LH! Any excuse to re-connect is good.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I'm a very lucky man. I did the requisite Valentines Day stuff on Valentines Day, and we rocked eachothers world in bed that night. I'm looking at this and thinking it's cool, but not much different than any other day


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

CantSitStill said:


> During a wife's monthly don't they give bjs? I thought that was normal but I also thought giving a bj before sex is always a must, it's foreplay. Not till he gets off but well you know what I mean..how can someone have sex with no foreplay? Weird..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what my wife says. And it does happen about every other month lately.

As for foreplay, it's true, I get oral basically every time we have sex as foreplay. I do really love that, but sometimes I like it to completion and not just as foreplay. I realize how selfish that sounds. For what it's worth, I'd happily return the favor. Hell I'd happily just do it for her once in a while with no expectations. But she's not into it. She basically only likes PIV and only does other things reluctantly.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG I am crying here. On the radio station I listen to, which is 'family oriented', the female announcer just said it's Steak and Booster Juice day today, to which the male announcer replied that he's already gotten 5 booster juices today :rofl:

They're going to be in trouble for that one I think


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My wife got called into work tonight.

I have to get my own steak.


Kinda like buying your own box of chocolates on V-Day.

Do you think the cashier at Publix is going to look at me with that pitiful expression on her face as she rings up my T-Bone?

Edit:
That doesn't sound right, nevermind.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't see why it's selfish for a guy to want one to completion once in a while. If you satisfy your wife overall, why wouldn't she want to do that for you sometimes? If you're demanding it every time that's a different story, but if you're an attentive lover and you make sure she's satisfied 9 times out of ten, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I don't see why it's selfish for a guy to want one to completion once in a while. If you satisfy your wife overall, why wouldn't she want to do that for you sometimes? If you're demanding it every time that's a different story, but if you're an attentive lover and you make sure she's satisfied 9 times out of ten, it shouldn't be a problem.


:iagree:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> If you're demanding it every time that's a different story,


Who the hell would be that selfish. Oh, never mind. (I do feel bad for her.)

Not sure about my dinner, BJ likely only tomorrow morning.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The wife just texted me asking me to pick up a pizza on the way home. That doesn't bode well!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> The wife just texted me asking me to pick up a pizza on the way home. That doesn't bode well!


Cue the sausage jokes.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> The wife just texted me asking me to pick up a pizza on the way home. That doesn't bode well!


Get steak on it!! Get steak on the pizza!!

At least have them toss some ground beef on it, don't go down without a fight.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

tacoma said:


> don't go down without a fight.


Freudian slip much?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Why don't they have this "special" day in Phoenix???????

My wife knows nothing about this!!!!!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Freudian slip much?


God I hope not.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> Why don't they have this "special" day in Phoenix???????
> 
> My wife knows nothing about this!!!!!


My wife said it didn't count if Hallmark didn't make a card for it.

Photoshopping Hallmark logos now.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> Why don't they have this "special" day in Phoenix???????
> 
> My wife knows nothing about this!!!!!


It is the corollary to Valentine's Day, February 14, since that is traditionally seen as the day to show your love to a woman.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

tacoma said:


> Get steak on it!! Get steak on the pizza!!
> 
> At least have them toss some ground beef on it, don't go down without a fight.


She'll fight to go down for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

tacoma said:


> Photoshopping Hallmark logos now.


Forwarding "Big Sausage Pizza" clips to wife now.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

tacoma said:


> My wife said it didn't count if Hallmark didn't make a card for it.
> 
> Photoshopping Hallmark logos now.


I am sure my wife will agree with that....I might have to accidentally drop my towel after my shower tonight to get one.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Forwarding "Big Sausage Pizza" clips to wife now.


Note to self. Wife is vehemently opposed to receiving porn clips at work. Stop for flowers and chocolates after picking up the pizza.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Halfway there!!










wife refused to pose for a pic under the table


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Halfway there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.

I'll BBS, going to Publix.

<sigh>


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

You guys getting BJ's and steak today are all Bastards!!!! :rofl:

...from the green with envy details man...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Going upstairs, will report back in 2 minutes


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Going upstairs, will report back in 2 minutes


What was she doing under the table then?? :scratchhead:


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> What was she doing under the table then?? :scratchhead:


Don't believe his claims about a short refractory period.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

There's very little he posts that I DO believe 

I have a question for you guys: would you prefer to be watching porn or your wife during your bj?


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> There's very little he posts that I DO believe
> 
> I have a question for you guys: would you prefer to be watching porn or your wife during your bj?


I without a doubt enjoy watching my wife !!! Not only is she very pretty but soooo sexy when giving me head. She knows this and because of this she often wants to give me a good show ........ which she manages to always do


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> There's very little he posts that I DO believe
> 
> I have a question for you guys: would you prefer to be watching porn or your wife during your bj?


Does homemade porn count? Watching her going down me and watching me go down on her, not. *thinks about getting video cam*


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I told her about the joke here but She refused to get under the table to pose for a pic. She wasn't under the table


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

And the 2nd part went well- very well!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a classic, never heard of it in Aussie. 14th March has gone so we will have to celebrate this next year.

SO will be thrilled, not because of the BJ, he gets plenty of those but because I (vegetarian) will cook him a steak


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

admittedly I was very excited about the steak since I get more BJ's than steak these days


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> There's very little he posts that I DO believe
> 
> I have a question for you guys: would you prefer to be watching porn or your wife during your bj?


Wife.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> admittedly I was very excited about the steak since I get more BJ's than steak these days


Well steak is expensive, BJs are free


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Dinner is up in the air, we only have shrimp and broccoli rabe (rapini), not a great combo in my book. I want to eat out and order, "well, of course today I'll have the ribeye" with a well placed nod.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Holland said:


> Well steak is expensive, BJs are free


Seriously!!
Publix just robbed me!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Seriously!!
> Publix just robbed me!


Why, do they charge for bj's??


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Why, do they charge for bj's??


You know if my wife reads that I'll never go grocery shopping solo again.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

T-bones on the grill w/onions, twice baked potatoes, fresh baked sweet bread, and red wine. Ending with whipped crean on my stallion :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> admittedly I was very excited about the steak since I get more BJ's than steak these days


LOL, my H said the exact same thing to me earlier!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

DH is home preparing Pepper Steak over rice. On the train thinking of how I can make this BJ better than the one he got last night ;-). 

Any suggestions boys?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> There's very little he posts that I DO believe
> 
> I have a question for you guys: would you prefer to be watching porn or your wife during your bj?


Holy crap...my SO no question, without a doubt! Way better watching her than any porn ever made!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> Holy crap...my SO no question, without a doubt! Way better watching her than any porn ever made!


Yeah, even sometimes when we're having intercourse I watch porn of her going down on me.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Seriously!!
> Publix just robbed me!


Publix... I miss Publix.... Mostly their subs....

So, my husband went to bed early tonight. I told him what today was... repeat that.... *I* told *HIM* about it.... and he went to bed early. He had physical therapy today. Got home, sat in his chair... not conducive to BJs, and would be odd to get one started when we had an inspection scheduled at the apartment complex again today! Anyway, no BJ, no steak today. And befoe anyone suggests I could ahve done it when he went to bed, sorry, I want him wide awake, not falling asleep!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> You know if my wife reads that I'll never go grocery shopping solo again.


Well, there's always shopping at BJ's 
Miss that store too! :rofl:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

mineforever said:


> T-bones on the grill w/onions, twice baked potatoes, fresh baked sweet bread, and red wine. Ending with whipped crean on my stallion :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where is the vegetable/fruit group in your menu?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I have a question for you guys: would you prefer to be watching porn or your wife during your bj?


Wife. 

I've never heard of this 'Steak and bj day" I had a BIG salad. :rofl:

Nest year!!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

T&T said:


> Wife.
> 
> I've never heard of this 'Steak and bj day" I had a BIG salad. :rofl:
> 
> Nest year!!


There's still time to hop aboard the Crab and STD train... :rofl:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> He said she was looking forward to PIV sex tonight. They are just getting back on track with their sex life. I think he is right to give her what she was looking for tonight and appeal to her generosity on another day. It's probably more important to maintain the momentum of their improving sexual connection.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks so much for this post. It really made me think. So here's the thing, this morning after reading AR's post I sent my wife a text with the exact words he suggested "you were half right". And she immediately texted back "I know come home early tonight and you will get your wish <3" which made me pretty excited. Then I read Catherine's post and I don't think I could let her finish knowing that she really wants PIV. She asked for it this morning (woke me up early) but I was so tired that I asked for a rain check. So to just get a bj tonight when I know what she really wants, as much as I want to be selfish I just can't bring myself to do it. I mean, I feel like it would be a real azzhole move. So, bottom line, I'm going to give her what she wants and I'm going to enjoy myself doing it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Where is the vegetable/fruit group in your menu?


The onions!


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Where is the vegetable/fruit group in your menu?


Do grapes in the wine work? Big boy is a meat and potatoes kinda guy. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Thanks so much for this post. It really made me think. So here's the thing, this morning after reading AR's post I sent my wife a text with the exact words he suggested "you were half right". And she immediately texted back "I know come home early tonight and you will get your wish <3" which made me pretty excited. Then I read Catherine's post and I don't think I could let her finish knowing that she really wants PIV. She asked for it this morning (woke me up early) but I was so tired that I asked for a rain check. So to just get a bj tonight when I know what she really wants, as much as I want to be selfish I just can't bring myself to do it. I mean, I feel like it would be a real azzhole move. So, bottom line, I'm going to give her what she wants and I'm going to enjoy myself doing it.


I understand what you're saying here, but if she's offering, I am not sure turning her down would be the right thing either. How do you think she would take that rejection, even if it's in favor of her pleasure?

One of the reasons I avoid rainchecks at anything short of being dead. Never know when it may need to be cashed in


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> The onions!


WEAK! Asparagus is a natural with steak. But I would keep the onions. Actually, I'd saute onions and freshly sliced mushrooms together and serve on top of the steak. 

Too bad I get neither sex nor a BJ tonight.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

mineforever said:


> Do grapes in the wine work? Big boy is a meat and potatoes kinda guy. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Judges? OK, you 1-800-SAFE AUTO'd your way out of a sticky wicket... The judges blessed your menu...


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Judges? OK, you 1-800-SAFE AUTO'd your way out of a sticky wicket... The judges blessed your menu...


Yeah but he came home sick with the flu... me and the two Bassett hounds are having steak and I'm having the wine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Gee I missed all the fun! Had never heard of this. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I understand what you're saying here, but if she's offering, I am not sure turning her down would be the right thing either. How do you think she would take that rejection, even if it's in favor of her pleasure?
> 
> One of the reasons I avoid rainchecks at anything short of being dead. Never know when it may need to be cashed in


She won't see it as rejection. And it won't be rejection. It will be bj as foreplay then me taking her because I want to.


----------



## blessedNstressed (Mar 15, 2013)

Ha so glad I found this forum today.....I'd never heard of the Steak and BJ day but we are definitely celebrating. We had the steak, but after the kids go to bed, it's on. All about him, he gave me such a wonderful Valentine's day gift....I'm happy to do this for him  So cool.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I heard about it on the radio about 5 years ago.

On V day I get my wife something nice, take her to her fav resturant and "do" something nice......all for her

On steak and nober day I get the same treatment She gets me something nice, makes a nice steak or takes me out for steak, then at the end of the evening I get some...actually last year I got the nober before dinner.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Happy steak and nober day!


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> There's still time to hop aboard the Crab and STD train... :rofl:


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

My wife got a filet minion fresh mushrooms with a cream reduction sauce sweet potato fries and a homemade salad for February 14th . Then I set up the massage table and gave her an hour long hot oil massage with a happy ending.

I got corn beef and cabbage from the local restaurant but I she more than made up for the lack of steak afterwords! That girl can suck a golf ball through a 50 foot garden hose.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

She got home last night, congested to the point where she had to breath through her mouth. The subject of Steak and BJ day came up. She still wanted to try. I took a rain check because as miserable as she was, the fact that she was still ready and wanting to do it...god I love that woman


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

This threads taking a funny turn.
I cooked a couple t-bones for us and I also passed on the BJ as I got called in to work at 5am.

Kinda funny how we all want it but so many if us turned it down when offered
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

DH had to take a client out for dinner last night so he got his steak there. Then he came home for dessert.


I'm getting flowers delivered this morning


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

tacoma said:


> This threads taking a funny turn.
> I cooked a couple t-bones for us and I also passed on the BJ as I got called in to work at 5am.
> 
> Kinda funny how we all want it but so many if us turned it down when offered
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are so right, my H turned it down as well. We did have the Steak dinner but he fell asleep and was just too drained. I was disappointed, gave him a card and candy too! 

I will treat him tonight for what he would have gotten last night! :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, in the end.....I didn't turn it down. Do I feel guilty? Maybe a little. I'll ease my guilt tonight though.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

I was stopped midway and asked to jump on. Needless to say I obliged and a good time was had by all.

Steak was good too


----------



## leo74 (Jan 14, 2013)

As a BS, steak and BJ day should be much more than once a year!!!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

leo74 said:


> As a BS, steak and BJ day should be much more than once a year!!!!


What does BS mean in this context?


----------



## leo74 (Jan 14, 2013)

BS = betrayed spouse....infidelity forum


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

DOH!!! Why didn't I check the forum YESTERDAY???!!!


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok so I guess Steak and BJ day is always a month after Valentine's Day and so if Velentines Day is Feb 14th and usually more for the women they made a man's day for March 14th which would be the steak and BJ day..I just learned of this last year on TAM but am curious how long this has been going on and who started it LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gruff (Feb 27, 2012)

well i saw it being posted about on facebook 5 years ago, so I would think it's been around for longer than that.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I would have NOT turned down her lips on the Stallion....that is for DAMN sure....but NOOOOO, we don't know about this special man holiday in Phoenix, Arizona. :rofl:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

She is no longer congested. We celebrated last night. A good time was had by all


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> She is no longer congested. We celebrated last night. A good time was had by all


Lucky Bastard!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Lucky Bastard!!!!!!:rofl:


Oh, she got hers too...oral, fingers, PIV...yep, she got hers too


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Oh, she got hers too...oral, fingers, PIV...yep, she got hers too


Nice....my wife is riding the cotton pony right now and others are having lots of fun....very nice!!!

Do I seem jealous???????? :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I Notice The Details said:


> I would have NOT turned down her lips on the Stallion....that is for DAMN sure....but NOOOOO, we don't know about this special man holiday in Phoenix, Arizona. :rofl:


I read his "problem" and the only thing that came to my mind was the Chandler Bing quote from Friends: This is so hard. Oh no, my wallet’s too small for my fifties, and my diamond shoes are too tight! 

Love ya, Working.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

:rofl:

The term "catbird seat" comes to mind.


----------

